# Pour qui siffle...



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Avril 2000)

Bonjour,

Je suis nouveau possesseur d'un PowerBook "Pismo" à 400 Mhz. Tout irait bien s'il n'y avait ce petit sifflement aigu en continu à la longue énervant. Un peu comme le bruit lointain d'une... cocotte minute !
Est-ce normal ?

A. Colas


----------



## JB (18 Avril 2000)

Je ne sais pas, mais je sais que ma soeur entend un sifflement issu de mon PowerBook WallStreet, que je n'entend pas, alors que j'entend (même éteint), un sifflement en provenance de son iMac, alors que peu de gens l'entendent. Je crois qu'il y a des sons qui viennent de certains composants de nos machines qui, étant inaudibles pour beaucoup, n'affolent pas Apple.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Avril 2000)

J'ai aussi eu le problème du disque dur "siffleur".
Après plusieurs tentatives auprès d'Apple qui bien sûre trouve ça normal, je me suis achté un 12 Gb MobileStor chez http://www.powerbook1.com 
(MCE)
Il est plus rapide, plus gros, et parfaitement silencieux pour 299$.


----------



## P-Nico (8 Mai 2000)

J'ai eu un problème similaire sur mon ibook : un sifflement très fort provenant de la machine, je ne pouvait même pas l'utiliser en biblio....Je l'ai renvoyé et ils m'ont changé mon DD maintenant il est parfaitement silencieux...


----------



## Nicolas Seriot (28 Mai 2000)

Vérifie à tout hasard que ce n'est pasle réglage de la luminosité qui est réglé à moitié. Cela provoque le petit sifflement que tu décris. Désolé si ce n'est pas ça.


----------



## Saamour (31 Mai 2000)

Sur certains iMac de dernière génération le phénomène existe aussi. En ce qui me concerne mon revendeur avait déjà eu plusieurs cas avant moi et Apple suggérait de changer la carte mère sous garantie, le problème étant généré par un condo défecteux servant au refroidissement de la machine.

Il faut savoir que les nouveaux iMac n'ont plus de ventilo mais un système de refroidissement par convexion. Je ne sait pas si sur les iBook il en va de même.

En tout cas, le travail sous garantie effectué il y environ 4 mois sur mon iMac est concluant pour l'instant.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





------------------
Yuku. Tchô !


----------

